# wound that doens't heal - crusty yellow crystals



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Can you post pics, please? Sometimes they have internal stitches that don't dissolve.


----------



## Tifamaroo (Jan 17, 2017)

You can see it better in person.... My iphone took bad pictures... It's really small but it doesnt feel like it could be an internal stitch on the inside too...


----------



## Tifamaroo (Jan 17, 2017)

Well, apparently the yellow crystals are normal.

Also, it was a stitch. There was a knot at the skin layer, so the gash couldn't heal because of it. They had to use tweezers to pull up on the knot, and cut the stitch below the knot level. In the process, it removed the gash. It's bleeding lightly and we have to clean it regularily. I bought a special cleaner just to be safe.

He didn't love the process but he got over it really fast.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm glad you got everything resolved at the vet so Meek will finish healing completely.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Tifamaroo said:


> Meek got neutered at the end of may. It's been almost 2 months now and the wound still has a little bit left to heal...
> 
> ...I have a vet appointment tonight but they seemed so clueless at the last checkup 1 month ago...
> 
> ...


The not peeing as much, urine crystals, pain, and lethargy sound like an infection. Their cluelessness sounds like incompetence. Did they even check for fever? Or give you antibiotics and an antibacterial ointment?

Not to scare you, but this situation would tick me off. I hope you have a thermometer on hand to monitor for fever. If his symptoms remain the same or worsen, I'd call and ask for some antibiotics, and if they start mumbling, please see another vet asap. Why? This nonsense has been going for two months. An untreated infection could leave scar tissue in his urinary tract or bladder, placing him at risk for incontinence. 

Good luck and best wishes.


----------



## Tifamaroo (Jan 17, 2017)

Do you think the surgery could of cause an infection? 

The whole thing confuses me. 

The vet techs told me it was most likely regular discharge and that some dogs get it and some dogs don't. Also that some dogs stop getting it after getting fixed, but not necessarily.

I am keeping an eye on it. If it gets worse, I will definitely get some antibiotics. For now, it was just that 1 particular day that seemed. I'll know for sure on Monday when his brother isn't visiting anymore and we go on our regular morning walk. If he marks again then he is improving


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Honestly, I would go to a different vet and let the techs be techs and not play at vetting, even if they have good experience. It would be worth running a urinalysis including a culture, and asking them to check for struvite and calcium-based crystals as well. Btw, should Meek by chance have them, that could potentially indicate a food intolerance, as Lily CD RE has discussed.


----------

